# 2011 Arabian Filly



## Serenity06 (Feb 12, 2011)

What do you guys think? The best pics I have so far.


































Afternoon Delighte Arabian


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I won't comment on her conformation.. I do not like most Arabian horses.. and my critique will likely reflect that unfairly, but I will say this: 

She is a yearling and should not be out there being lunged. Her joints are soft and her growth plates are not hardened. Lunging puts tremendous stress on joints and legs.. especially in a circle this small. In addition, horses should not be lunged in a halter as it teaches nothing about how to move under saddle. 

I do like Bay horses and she is a nice bay.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

From a quick glance, she's a cute filly. There's nothing glaringly wrong, but these aren't really conformation pictures either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I won't critique a yearling. There's a reason it's called "Yearling Uglies". They're butt high, gangly and look nothing like they'll look as 3 year olds. She's at what I call the, "Hide 'em behind the barn and pray no one sees 'em" stage. 

It's just not fair to put up a yearling or even mosts 2 year olds for a confo critique.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I won't critique a yearling. There's a reason it's called "Yearling Uglies". They're butt high, gangly and look nothing like they'll look as 3 year olds. She's at what I call the, "Hide 'em behind the barn and pray no one sees 'em" stage.
> 
> It's just not fair to put up a yearling or even mosts 2 year olds for a confo critique.


Yeah, I agree...she is pretty wonked out at this stage. I suspect she will mature much better than she looks now, but I don't have enough experience with young Arabs to guess how she will turn out...


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

I think she is a very pretty little girl
As for lungeing with a halter on I see nOthing wrong with it. I have my horses lunge with and without it on. Especially since I ride the one with just a halter all the time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She looks like what she is, a baby. A gangly, out of shape baby. Not crazy about her jibbah, though. Looks strange to me for some reason.


----------



## Horsey and Holistic (Jun 30, 2011)

*Cute Filly!*

I think you have an adorable little filly here!

I just got back home from a breeding internship at a huge Arab farm in California. 120 arabs 24/7 can really give you an eye! 

Her body is already developing wonderfully, I love her short back. I do agree with the others that it isn't always fair to judge a little girl like this since she's 'going through the funks' as some breeders will say. Her neck should catch up the rest of her and her butt will drop down too. Although her head isn't in the extreme show horse category(not sure what you are planning to do with her) I do like her soft dark eye and who knows, maybe her head with change with some age too. Nice shot of the awesome hock action this little girl has too! I think she'll be an cool riding horse or even broodmare. 

Overall, she has lots of potential.  

And as far as the lunging that was brought up I don't consider it a big deal, they can do a lot more 'dangerous' things just running around in the pasture.

I hope you have lots of fun with her! 
H&H


----------



## Serenity06 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Sweet Tea is back!!!*

I was forced to sell Sweet as a 2yr old when life went south. Last month I bought her back! Sweet is now a 4yr old!

The guy that bought her from me sent her to race training but she wasn't quite fast enough to keep up. He then sold her to a woman who owns a lesson/summer camp program, which is who i bought her from.

I will be getting some more weight on her and then getting her more solid under saddle while conditioning her for Endurance riding!!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She's cute.. where are you at in Texas?


----------

